# Finder ne s'ouvre plus



## ae.040 (11 Juillet 2010)

iMac G5 PPC (2004) / OS X 10.3.9

Bonsoir bonjour à tous,

je rajoute une discussion car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème.
Je ne suis pas connaisseur, je ne suis pas bricoleur.
J'étais en train de faire des essais pour faire passer une vidéo sur power point et pour cela j'ai exporté un clip de 20 sec en format jpeg 25 ips (25 images par secondes) ... sur le bureau! 
Je me retrouve donc avec 500 images différentes sur le bureau (que l'on voit dans une fenêtre de recherche de document à ouvrir - mais sur le bureau lui-même n'apparaissent qu'une cinquantaine d'icônes). Du coup le ventilateur n'arrête pas de tourner, et surtout, Finder ne réagit plus. Il n'ouvre pas de fenêtre lorsque je clique sur son icône dans le dock, je ne peux rien ouvrir qui se trouve sur le bureau, je ne peux pas draguer les documents pour les jeter, je ne peux pas ouvrir un programme qui ne soit pas dans le dock. Par contre les programmes du dock marchent à peu près normalement, juste un peu lents.
Je remarque aussi que l'icône du disque dur sur le bureau "clignote" de temps à autre.

Pour éteindre l'ordinateur je dois passer par un programme placé dans le dock - world par ex. - pour que le menu pomme défile, cliquer sur éteindre, confirmer et ensuite forcer finder à quitter car sinon il ne se passe rien. 

C'est comme ça depuis plusieurs jours. 
Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2010)

Et en démarrant en mode target ou sur un autre compte ?
Tu devrais pouvoir accéder au bureau de cet utilisateur et virer ces images, non ?


----------



## ae.040 (12 Juillet 2010)

Il n'y pas d'atre compte sur cet ordi. Mais je peux toujours en créer un, pour essayer s'il y amoyen d'agir sur le bureau du premier compte.

Que signifie "en mode target"?

(eh oui, on aura tout vu dans cette rubrique


----------

